# Kontakt 5 vs Kontakt 6 Performance Differences



## PeterBaumann (Mar 2, 2020)

I've got Kontakt 5 (Full) and the Kontakt 6 Player, and so far I've only been using K6 for libraries which have to have it - I think Noire is the only one I actually use it for.

Are there any performance advantages to me running, say, Albion V Tundra in 6 rather than 5? Can't seem to find much on the NI site detailing any performance improvements other than for developers, but I may be looking in the wrong place!


----------



## Haakond (Mar 2, 2020)

I tried to find info on this too when NI did a sale on Kontakt 6. I could not find anything, but I believe I read somewhere on this forum that there is no performance advantages. I could be wrong here. 
The instruments list pull down from the library tab a bit faster on Kontakt 6, but that is the only difference I´ve seen with Kontakt 5 and Kontakt 6 Player.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 2, 2020)

Performance of K5 libraries should be pretty much the same if not identical in K6.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm still revamping my template but I swapped K5 out for K6 a little while ago. There was a tiny lag when clicking on/switching between different instances that is gone now w K6. Not sure why...


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 20, 2020)

Anecdotally, I was running Musical Sampling's '"Soaring Strings" in K5, legato violins, celli and violas on one MIDI channel. Ran up to About 25% CPU usage within K5. Opening the same in K6, about 3% CPU, give or take.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 20, 2020)

That doesn't sound right.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 20, 2020)

No?


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 20, 2020)

The only thing that crosses my mind is that the multicore setting in options is set differently between your K5 and K6.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 20, 2020)

I know first hand that Kirk Hunter's spotlight Strings works perfectly in Kontakt 5, but has numerous problems in 6. This remains the only backward-compatible issue I've ever had with newer version of Kontakt playing older libraries.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 20, 2020)

What sort of numerous problems are you experiencing? Unfortunately I don't have this library so cannot really check out what's happening. Try to be as detailed as possible, please.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 20, 2020)

Hmmm.

Mario, I’m running K5/6 in VEP. Clearly, there are a lot of multi core options that interact. Any suggestion for multi core in K5/6? I’m pretty sure I had it turned off in K5 within VEP.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 20, 2020)

I guess whatever works best CPU wise, this is always a trial and error. Should be easy to just compare if you might have a different setting for multicore between 5 and 6.

I always have it enabled in Reaper.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 20, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> I guess whatever works best CPU wise, this is always a trial and error. Should be easy to just compare if you might have a different setting for multicore between 5 and 6.
> 
> I always have it enabled in Reaper.


I’m thinking you don’t use VEP?


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 21, 2020)

Nope, I don't own it.


----------

